# My Slow build Thread



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Hello everyone So figured i would start a build thread.... It will be very slow coming as im an Intern for the Denver Rescue Mission, so im stupid broke... but figured i would start one any ways

The story of the car is it took me 2 years to buy the car from the PO in wichita ks, I first saw the car at a Chinese resturant and stopped to put a "If you want to sell" note on it when the Owner walked out. Stayed in contact with him and ended up moving just downthe street from him and worked him for months till he sold it too me. He LOVED that car and maintaned it very well.. It has close to 300k but still runs good... I then had to sell the car becuase i took an internship at the Denver Rescue Mission, and couldnt have 2 cars, so i kept my TDI... I have sense sold my TDI and bought the QSW back from the friend i sold it too...

So here she is, loaded down with tools, set of rims, a Vintage 10speed in the box on the roof rack...

Filling up before the drive from Wichita KS to Denver...


















Jesus Leading the way...









Stopping at the Worlds largest Ball of Twine...


















Didnt get any pics of the Blizzard i drove through to get to Denver... Started Snowing as soon as i crossed the CO/KS border... and got bad, they Closed I70 while i was on it last Thurs...


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Aslo what front end is this?









courtesy of http://www.passat32.de


I like this ALOT... it doesnt look like it has the "boser" style part that hangs down into the grill... It looks like an Audi front to me... Does the Audi 4kq front end bolt onto the front of the QSW?


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Stock euro lights. Badgeless Grill.


----------



## NotAQuantum (Jul 10, 2010)

Those are stock european headlights with deleted foglights and custom-made (wide) grill. Your "boser style part" is still there, but has also been widened.
Audi 4K lights won´t fit without heavy modifications - has been discussed in the german scene a thousand times yet. 
Oh, and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

No that helps alot, and your english is pretty good lol, so does anyone have a pic of the stock Euro set up? im headed to Europe in June and though maybe try and track down a set and ship it back...

Oh and an update, instead of buying new tires i picked up a set of BMW bottle caps with brand new tires for $175... will mount and post pics up tomorrow


----------



## NotAQuantum (Jul 10, 2010)

You´re coming to Europe? What are you planning to see?

The parts needed to do the swap should be 2 retaining frames (323941045B) and the actual headlights (321941105AF left / 321941106AF right).
Your grill and hood-trim look about the same as on my summer-daily: picture link
Any ideas how to solve the turn-signal problem yet?


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Im going to Scotland, to work for the Glasgow City Mission for a month, I have also meet German Student here in the US, and plan on visiting him. He will be back in Germany in June.

Also turn signal problem? I assume turn signal mounting, as in the euro setup they are in the bumber... is that what your talking about?


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

So here are the pics of the New Shoes...


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Next is new shocks, im really looking into an affordable way to lower the car.... figured i am replacing shocks.... might as well upgrade... i want coilovers, that way i can lower in the summer and raise back up for winters here in denver....


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Those wheels look good on the car. QUITE an improvement from what was on it...WHAT was on it ? What are the dimensions on those BMW wheels btw ?


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

xthechadx said:


> Next is new shocks, im really looking into an affordable way to lower the car....


you and me both!


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

I still have the Stock Snow Flakes, but the BMW bottle caps are 14x6.5 with 35et, i think the snow flakes are 38et... so close to stock


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

:thumbup:TY


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Your welcome, so update, it has developed a coolant leak from the overflow tank, leaks under pressure.... :banghead: also a slight leak at the top of the radiator, where the hose from the overflow tank meets the radiator... going to get a quote from a radiator repair shop.. hope it can be fixed, does an audi radiator work in the QSW? i have read some where it does not...


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

and why i love the QSW in Denver










I have also found another QSW that lives just 3 blocks from me its the Blueish Grey color, and looks stock


----------

